# Any good books on Anxiety or Self-Esteem?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Are there any good books on Anxiety or Self exteem and how to stop or improve????


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2001)

There are many. My number one favorite that I recommend to folks with anxiety is The Anxiety and Phobia Workbook by K. Edmund J. Bourne. Really a good guide to regaining control and stopping the cycle of anxiety. Another good one is Anxiety, Phobia and Panic:A step by step program for regaining control of your Life. by Reneau Z. Purifoy.


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

"Hope and Help for Your Nerves" by Clair Weekes (I think I spelled that right)Good luck.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Even if your not chronically depressed, I thinkTreatment for Chronic Depression (Cognitive Behavioral Analysis of Psychotherapy) by James P. McCullough, Jr. PhD is a good tool on handlingIBS caused stress and depression.Intended for a technical audience but easy to read.(a bit expensive, try library if interested).Understanding Psychotherapy by F. Basch. Again, intended for technical audience but so well-written, you can get what you want about tools to use to help yourself deal with this.What books do others like?


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Ditto to Dolphinlady's reply. Clair Weekes book,"Hope and Help For Your Nerves" and "More Hope and Help For Your Nerves". Both excellent.Cindy


----------



## jessicarosy (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Beach,Nowadays Self Esteem is manifested in a wonderful feeling of inner balance, grounded on self acceptance and a healthy, comforting self-respect towards you. Your self worth is an underlying factor in determining the level of your Self Esteem. When you feel good about yourself regardless of your situation, your circumstances, opinions and the economy, you practically increase the potentiality of succeeding in any endeavor. So you are looking for books on self esteem & anxiety here are some .....10 Days To Great Self-Esteem -David BurnsOvercoming Low Self-Esteem - Melanie FennellSelf-Esteem - Gael Lindenfield_____________________________________________Discover the ultimate breakthrough system in making your dreams come true right here- Dreamlife Discovery!


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

I would add "Feeling Good" by David Burns. There is also a self esteem workbook, but read the book first.


----------



## aflellemap (Jun 18, 2010)

Long time ago I had read a book that is not only a stress reliever, but an antidepressant, and teaches art of living on some aspects. It was named "Tender Loving Care", but I am sorry I do not remember the author's name. It was by some priest, and a very old book. There are otherwise thousands of such books in the market and many of them are best-sellers too. But this one book, has left such an imprint in my thinking, that I owe my positive energies and good thinking to to this book to some extent.


----------



## WilsonSmith (Aug 29, 2013)

the books that are based on the anxiety and the self-esteem, they are going to be the books of motivation and inspiration. I also would like to know some of the books thar increases our motivation and self esteem.


----------



## lightlanterns (Sep 4, 2013)

Not entirely specific to anxiety or self-esteem but "Feel the fear and do it anyway" by Susan Jeffers is by far the best self-help book i've read in this area...really easy to read...something I would definately recommend


----------

